# Need More IH 2444 Info ASAP



## swamp (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all! Haven't been back in a while, but of course I have run into more problems and need the help of professionals so that's you guys. Well for those that don't remember which I suppose is all of you; I bought an IH 2444 gas last year and had some hydraulic issues. I got those all cleared up and the tractor did well with the limited use it saw. That brings us to this Spring.
I went out to the tractor this Spring, pulled the choke half way turned the key on and hit the key. Man! She fired right off and I was very happy. I hauled a few bucket of firewood out of the woods, back drug the driveway a little and then noticed my amp light flickering. Well, I shut her down and it wouldn't restart. I charged her up, and she fired right off, but after shutting down she wouldn't restart. I chalked it up to a 9 year old battery. So a new battery and an hour later I ran out to the woods to move my splitter and I noticed the temp gauge going up fast so I ran her back to the shed and shut her down. So I noticed the fan belt laying there. No big deal right. Run to O'reilly's and get a new one. Pull the hood and realize that I can't get the belt under the front hydraulic pump shaft. So when I try to remove the pump to get the shaft out of the crank I notice the bumper is bent and I can't slip the pump down and I also notice the isolators are gone from the pump coupling. So, now I figure the bumper has to come off so I can move the pump out of the way, but the rear bolts in the side of the bumper won't come out due to the front axle. I get looking and I see that there is no pivot pin in the front axle and there are no signs that there has been one there for a long time so I order a new one and check for damage. I notice the that the tie rod ends are real sloppy. My new pivot pin arrives and I realize I can't get it in so I use the bucket to raise the front of the tractor so I can align the hole and my right lift cylinder starts leaking hydraulic fluid and my right inner tie rod end falls apart!!
So here is my question. Can someone here please give me the part numbers for all 4 tie rod ends? I have three manuals including the shop manual and serial # catalogue. The serial number is 000838. From what I read it is supposed to have a letter prefix, but mine doesn't. The serial number guide lists the 444, but not the 2444 which is weird because it lists the 544 and the 2544. It is a gas engine that's all I know. Will someone tell me what manual I need to order for this tractor so that I can look up the factory part numbers? I'm not afraid to spend the money for books that I can learn from and I do all of my own mechanicals including the hydraulics. I just need to know what the numbers are. 
Thanks
Swamp


----------

